# Gypsy in the snow



## HorseRtist (Oct 31, 2013)

The Gypsy Vanner Horses are the ones that pull the Gypsy's wagons. Extremely gentle horses, draft type bodies and feathered feet. Not a lot in this country yet but quickly gaining popularity.


----------

